# Alternative to DEQ2496



## tpaxadpom

I'm looking for a similar device with bass management built in (high pass filter is a must). It would be placed between my cd transport and DAC. Basically I want digital processing (either toslink, coax or aes/ebu) to bypass ADC and DAC.
I'm trying to integrate 2 subs with full range speakers (with room gain they play down to 16 Hz) to smooth out the bass response. Are there any devices outhere that offer the feature set I'm looking for?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt

Have you looked at the dbx Driverack and other pro-audio speaker processors from Behringer, Ashly, Alesis, PreSonus, Yamaha, Rane, QSC, etc.? Something like that is probabaly your best bet, as few equalizers have high or low pass filters suitable for bass management (they're typically only worthwhile as rumble or hiss filters). That said, I could recommend a digital equalizer with "functionable" (if there is such a word) low and high pass filters, but it only has analog inputs.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## tpaxadpom

Thanks for your response Wayne. 
I thought more about it and realized that this would not work at all since I need to delay my mains without delaying the subs which is not possible since I have only 1 DAC. I guess I can purchase another DEQ or alternative solution for the subs and use preamps analog out to add the delay and to smooth out the FR but I don't want to deal with it... Though it maybe worth trying DEQ with my speakers. The easiest solution at this point is to sell SVS PB13Ultras. But first thing first I get to get these guys ouf of the room as they suck out LF energy.


----------



## tpaxadpom

Can someone confirm if DEQ delays the signal on digital outs? The manual talks about auxilary out vs main out and it seems like digital outs are combined with aux out (at least for RTA).


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt

Do you mean a delay that naturally comes from the AD/DA conversions, or an adjustable delay feature?

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## tpaxadpom

I meant the adjustable delay feature. I e-mailed Behringer this question and they suggested giving them a call. Too bad their customer support is only open until 5pm. Otherwise I would've called them right away.


----------



## weverb

You can also look at the Sabine GRQ-3102S. It is an option instead of the BFD, SMS-1, or Anti-Mode....

It is a graphic/parametric equalizer (plus more) that you control by computer. There are no flashing lights or anything distracting. You can still use REW to help develop your filters and then you just plug them in. I will be doing a full write up once I get to plug it into my set-up. So far I have updated its firmware and been able to do programing no problem. I have attached a picture of the program screen where you can clearly see where you can adjust the delay.

:nerd:


----------



## tpaxadpom

Got a response from behringer team after talking to them on the phone. 
"If you select I/O routing on page 2 select "width, this gives you all the functions of EQ the DEQ provides.
On page 4 highlite Aux as the output and you can adjust the delay there. Aux and digital are both selected when highlighting this parameter.

We hope that we have been able to help you with this information."


----------



## stefano_62

Hi,
sorry fro my poor english!
It is possible tu use the DSP8024 pro (with aes ebu option) as alternative to the DEQ2496 ?
Othet alternative: i have a Larson Davis 1/3 oct FFT class 1 analyzer. Superbe instrument but old Win SW.....
Thanks
Stefano


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt

Welcome to the Forum, Stefano!

The 8024 can substitute for the 2496, but it has fewer parametric filters. There are other differences between the two as well. You might want to check the manuals to see what they are; they can be downloaded in Italian.

http://www.behringer.com/DSP8024/index.cfm?lang=eng
http://www.behringer.com/DEQ2496/index.cfm


Regards,
Wayne


----------



## stefano_62

many thanks !
I make tests with 8024, if the results is no good, i sell it on Ebay, and buy the 2496.
stefano


----------

